# Bahrain GP F1 2009



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

I am making plans for the F1 GP race...any recommendations or helpful tips would be greatly apprecaited.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

hey...I wud love to go... r u getting a group together?


----------



## ReloMan (Aug 31, 2008)

gracejones said:


> hey...I wud love to go... r u getting a group together?



Might be fun to have a group. I have 3 people already interested but I need more info or helpful tips. Best seats, travels tips, etc etc.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

ReloMan said:


> Might be fun to have a group. I have 3 people already interested but I need more info or helpful tips. Best seats, travels tips, etc etc.


okikoki... well I will keep checking this post to see if anyone comments


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I was there for the last GP in Bahrain... and ended staying there for 2 months - what a beautiful place! 
I'll see if i can make it out this year.

-Joey


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Reading this thread makes me wish I were in the UAE. I've been to a GP each in Europe and NA, so attending one in Asia would a major step toward achieving a life-long dream.
Maybe this might help y'all.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I will be attending, but tickets have not gone on sale just yet. Remember that the Abu Dhabi race is the final race of next season, but tickets not on sale for that race yet.


----------

